# problème de clavier filaire



## thboucher (6 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Relativement nouveau dans l'environnement mac, j'ai un souci de clavier.
J'ai un mac book  pro retina 15 pouces avec un écran 27 pouces. Sur une prise usb de l'écran j'ai branché un clavier (apple), mais celui ci n'est pas reconnu à chaque démarrage. il faut le débrancher et le rebrancher, (parfois plusieurs fois) pour qu'il soit reconnu. si je le branche directement sur le portable pas de pb. 
Je suis preneur de vos conseils.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2013)

Regarde dans "Informations Systèmes", section USB pour vérifier que ton clavier est bien reconnu physiquement. Si ça se peut, c'est un problème du hub USB de ton écran !

Tu as fait les mises à jour ? Il y en a peu être à faire pour résoudre ce genre de conflit


----------

